# Surgery next week 4cm nodule



## katesnap

Hi!

I have a 4cm nodule that was grown from 3cm a year ago. I also have a 1mm nodulae on the other side that hasnt grown. I had an FNA when it was first discovered and both were benign. Since then, I've felt that the large nodule has gotten bigger so I made an appt with my Endo and it had grown to 4cm. I opted to not bother with another FNA and just get my right lobe removed.

It's my understanding that the FNA wouldnt be quite accurate in ruling out cancer due to the size of the nodule. And i would opt to remove it eventually even it if did come back as benign simply because of it's size and growth rate.

My surgery is scheduled for the 29th. I'm mostly nervous about leaving my kids all day and feeling too sore to care for them in the days to follow. I have a 5 year old and a 13 month old (who breastfeeds). I'm also nervous about it being cancerous. My kids are so demanding of my time and attention, I would feel terrible having to put them on the back burner while I had appts and such for treatment.

Anyway, I would love any insight, advice, support you have. I havent done a ton of research... that's kind of my priority this week.


----------



## susieintexas

Hi and Welcome.

I had a 4cm nodule and a benign FNA. After surgery I woke up and found out she had removed 10 lymph nodes too which was not planed. At that point I pretty much new my path would say cancer, and it did. I never even considered a partial because my SIL had to have two surgeries after her 'benign' nodule turned out to be cancer and I didn't want to have to have two surgeries. Someone told me if you want to hear God laugh tell him your plans. I have since had to have a hysterectomy due to bleeding they could not get stopped after surgery and more than likely I will have to have a few of my parathyroids out before the end of the year.

I also have little ones (although not one that is still nursing) and I can tell you it is hard but doable. My advice, pre-make some freezer meals for after surgery so at 3 you can put one in the oven and dinner is done. I also stocked up on easy to prepare foods (sandwiches, etc) for lunch and we did cereal or pop tarts for breakfast. Remember it is only about 10 days that you feel crummy. Then I was back to normal, or almost.

Susie


----------



## katesnap

susieintexas said:


> Hi and Welcome.
> 
> I had a 4cm nodule and a benign FNA. After surgery I woke up and found out she had removed 10 lymph nodes too which was not planed. At that point I pretty much new my path would say cancer, and it did. I never even considered a partial because my SIL had to have two surgeries after her 'benign' nodule turned out to be cancer and I didn't want to have to have two surgeries. Someone told me if you want to hear God laugh tell him your plans. I have since had to have a hysterectomy due to bleeding they could not get stopped after surgery and more than likely I will have to have a few of my parathyroids out before the end of the year.
> 
> I also have little ones (although not one that is still nursing) and I can tell you it is hard but doable. My advice, pre-make some freezer meals for after surgery so at 3 you can put one in the oven and dinner is done. I also stocked up on easy to prepare foods (sandwiches, etc) for lunch and we did cereal or pop tarts for breakfast. Remember it is only about 10 days that you feel crummy. Then I was back to normal, or almost.
> 
> Susie


Wow, thanks for sharing your story and advice Susie. hugs1

My surgeon didn't really offer a full thyroidectomy as an option. Which is concerning to me too since I have a 1cm and a 2mm nodule on the other side. I actually called my Endo this afternoon to ask "what about those". Havent heard back yet.

Did you have any other indications that it'd be malignant? swollen lymph nodes? anything? what did your ultrasound look like?

I know I'm basically drowning myself in the specifics and trying to "predict" an outcome there's no way to predict, but it helps me feel like i'm doing something while i wait other than just being anxious.

Luckily, my husband is a great cook - so that wont be an issue, and my mom will be here to help when needed... but my 13 month old FREAKS out if i'm not the one tending to her, nursing her, changing her, etc. It's her I'm worried about. Also - I'm taking her on a plane to Canada 3 weeks later. Hoping I feel good by then!

thank you!


----------



## katesnap

also - I wanted to mention - I guess the reason they are only removing one side is because they said they'd send it to the lab while i'm in surgery and check for cancer, if it's benign they close, if it's not they remove the whole thing.


----------



## Lovlkn

If you have nodules and they are removing 1/2 your thyroid to see if it's malignant what do you think the chances of needing the other side removed later since it has nodules on it too?

Think about that for awhile.

I have heard too many similar situations that resulted in a 2nd surgery to remove the other side.

If it were me I would push for a total.


----------



## susieintexas

I had no lymph symptoms. But from what I have read it is the ones that don't hurt that you have to worry about. I am over weight and until this year, the last time I saw a PCP, I was a teenager. I have always been 'healthy'. I saw OBs during my pregnancies but when I broke out in hives I went to care now because I didn't even have a PCP. I know now the hives were a symptom of the thyroid dump from the Hashis.

Let me go back and see what my org ultrasound showed. I know it was 'solid' but I dont remember much else. I do know the surgeon was surprised when she got in there and by the sound of my path report the Hashi's had done a real number to my thyroid. That is good that they have a backup plan. I (jokingly) told my husband I am done with surgeries because every time I wake up they take something 'extra', the lymph nodes with the thyroid and the cervix with the hysterectomy.

Good luck on the trip. You might have some extra swelling because of the plane ride. If they have to take lymph nodes the area becomes slow to reabsorb fluid so you may get some swelling. I think you will feel ok though.


----------



## webster2

I agree push for a total.


----------



## Tess13

I too had a 4 cm nodule on one side. I was given the option for a total when I found out I had three smaller nodules on the other side. I opted for one surgery instead of second surgery later on. Wasn't too bad pain wise - it'll be one week tomorrow - post op. Hang in there - it'll get better.


----------



## Octavia

Honestly, with a nodule that size (it's large, for sure!) and nodules on the other side, too, I'd give serious, serious consideration to having the whole thing out.

(I'm one of the ones who ended up having a second surgery, 3 weeks later, to have the other side removed.)


----------



## katesnap

I guess my reservation to getting the whole thing out is then I 100% have to take hormones forever. Whereas leaving half in, I should (might?) be fine without the hormones and take the chance that I won't need another surgery?


----------



## joplin1975

It's a personal choice, obviously, but I think most of us who have had the whole thing taken out would tell you that taking a pill a day isn't such an awful thing. It has virtually no impact on my daily living.

Again, it's up to you, but remember not only are FNAs not always conclusive...neither are frozen section path exams during surgery.

I had three full blown tumors, three micro-carcinomas, and three lymph nodes that were cancerous and, prior to surgery, I would have told you I had no symptoms. Turns out, I did have symptoms of hashi's that I wasn't really recognizing, but in terms of neck pain or sore lymph nodes, nope, nothing.


----------



## katesnap

Wow. Well I definitely appreciate the advice. I didn't even consider having the entire thing out. Definitely something to think on.


----------



## LaHa411

Like Tess I was given the option of the partial vs total. I decided for the total- I just didn't want to chance leaving the one side in even though the nodule was small. I just didn't want to have to worry or bother with continued Ultra sounds and biopsies. 
I was definitely not happy about the idea of the hormones forever but it is already a routine- like brushing your teeth no big deal.

Try not to worry to to much about the baby- It was really hard when my 16 month old son was crying for me the first two days I was home but he got over it and I think it was actually harder on me then him. It was actually kinda nice having the extra help and I slept in past 7 am for the first time since he was born lol.. and for that I am definitely not complaining. Try not to stress and enjoy some of the down time mama- I am sure you deserve it.


----------



## titangrrl05

Hi, Katie! I, too, am having a Partial w/ possible Total on the 29th (for 4.5 cm & 1.5 cm nodules on the RT side) ~ depending on the mid-surgery pathology. My Endo, Surgeon, & I are all hoping for the Partial as I'm 32 and have yet to get pregnant (never even tried, this issue came up during a "Planning-to-get Preggers" visit with my Dr). At first the Surgeon was suggesting a Total, until I told her my ultimate goal was pregnancy. Then she was on board for Partial, with option ~ to avoid the dreaded 2nd surgery.

Best of Luck next week!


----------



## Andros

katesnap said:


> I guess my reservation to getting the whole thing out is then I 100% have to take hormones forever. Whereas leaving half in, I should (might?) be fine without the hormones and take the chance that I won't need another surgery?


I have been on thyroid forums for many many years and I truly do not know anybody whose 1/2 thyroid gland "really" picked up the slack.

No matter what your decision though; we will be supportive of you!

It's your body; that's the main criteria here!


----------



## Andy21

katesnap said:


> I guess my reservation to getting the whole thing out is then I 100% have to take hormones forever. Whereas leaving half in, I should (might?) be fine without the hormones and take the chance that I won't need another surgery?


Been thinking the same thing precisely.. although im booked in for a total in a weeks time this exact thing that your expressing here is weighing heavily on my own thinking.


----------



## Texaschick

Hi Kate,

How are you? You are going to do just fine! I know being a Mom when we our raising kids they are always our top concern - but you are going to have family and friends helping out so don't worry - they will be well cared for and in good hands! This is about you - getting you to feel better!

I had a total done Tuesday. Biopsy and the in surgery freeze thing were both inconclusive so I am waiting on final pathology. Please read all the positive experiences people have had on this site. THEIR stories gave me great peace and hope - and just like in every thing else knowing God would see me through whatever. I did not have any swelling...I had some puffiness where drains were placed...my maximum pain level I rated as a 2. I took two pain pills at nurses urging like at 3pm and 10pm. I took one vicodin at home to hlep me sleep. Last night I slept fantastic. I am getting drains out today. I have taken it easy because I do not want to overdo feeling so good. The doctor told me on discharge that I did fantastic. I never even had to use ice packs....IT has never hurt to even turn my neck from side to side or looking down...So as far as the surgery I cant quit smiling and now I can say something I haven't said in a long time - I FEEL GOOD...and you will too! Sending you prayers and hugs!

You are going to do fine! Please listen to these wonderful vets here - they have helped me tremendously...they will encourage you, uplift you and you can feel their prayers/good wishes! You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## katesnap

Titangrrl, I'm the same age, 31.

Thanks for the support everyone. My husband doesn't like to talk about it. He thinks I'm "obsessing". His way of dealing with it is not dealing with it.

Did you all end up staying overnight?
When do the drains come out? Yuck. Do they hurt?

I'm basically going to tell the surgeon that if there's any question of suspicion at all to take out the whole thing. I think.


----------



## joplin1975

I stayed over night, but it was more like 12 hours. Out of surgery at ~8:30ish and was discharged the next morning at 9:00am. I was walking the halls a lot and I think they got sick of me. 

Ask about the drains. I read an article pre-surgery that essentially said they didn't help nor hurt the patient. I did not have them (I get squiggly about stuff like that so I was grateful!).


----------



## susieintexas

I did not have any drains. Here is a pic 10 days post op, total with 4cm nod & lymphs removed.









I stayed one night and went home mid day the following day.


----------



## Octavia

katesnap said:


> Did you all end up staying overnight?
> When do the drains come out? Yuck. Do they hurt?


Yes, I spent the night. I had a drain for each of my surgeries. They came out about 3 days later. Didn't hurt...more of a nuisance than anything.


----------

